# Anonymous to shut down internet on March 31st



## masterkd (Mar 29, 2012)

*A recent threat, purportedly from the hacker group Anonymous, stated boldly that its members would stop the internet on 31 March.*

*Source*

What do you guys think? They can do it?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

Stop the Internet :O
Well I wont underestimate them. Let 31 March come and what happens.

**checking calender and seeing if its April 1**


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice joke

IT would still be one day early to make whole world April's FOOL


----------



## Desmond (Mar 29, 2012)

Shutting down the net? I don't think even God can do that.



fun2sh said:


> Nice joke
> 
> IT would still be one day early to make whole world April's FOOL



My thoughts exactly.

But, considering that it's Anonymous, I don't think they fool around much.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 29, 2012)

By Internet they Might mean "Google"..That is kinda whole Internet 

@op always quote some of it if not whole article here in thread..



> If the threats issued by Anonymous are to be believed, then Internet users, globally, should be prepared for this Saturday, the 31st of March, for it is on this day that Anonymous plans to take down the Internet, confirms a Pastebin post. Anonymous have drawn up a rough plan of how they plan to carry out this task. They plan to attack the 13 root DNS servers of the Internet. While there are plenty of DNS servers, all hosted by ISPs and organizations, they all are interconnected and everything roots from these 13 primary DNS servers. Anonymous sounds confident, so much so that they have even listed down the servers they plan on attacking. DNS servers are responsible for resolving domain names to IP address. Without any DNS servers functioning properly, there’s a good chance you won’t be able to access web sites by names.
> 
> No Internet this weekend?
> 
> ...



source: tech2


----------



## Desmond (Mar 29, 2012)

I found this. The actual message from Anonymous on pastebin:



> "The greatest enemy of freedom is a happy slave."
> 
> To protest SOPA, Wallstreet, our irresponsible leaders and the beloved
> bankers who are starving the world for their own selfish needs out of
> ...



Source


----------



## amjath (Mar 29, 2012)

One day no internet that suppose to be on some working day not weekends

It would be awesome if only thepiratebay.se running


----------



## Desmond (Mar 29, 2012)

amjath said:


> One day no internet that suppose to be on some working day not weekends
> 
> It would be awesome if only thepiratebay.se running



That'd piss off a lot of the RIAA/MPAA guys. But, I think trackers would be affected too.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 29, 2012)

a days break from the forum & internet life. i like it


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2012)

I Guess there planning to Troll the World .Cause more than half of the world will exprenice this on 1st april


----------



## Champ (Mar 29, 2012)

amjath said:


> It would be awesome if only thepiratebay.se running



Torrents will run anyways , they dont rely on hostnames rather IP addresses


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2012)

Anonymous cant make the world suffer


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow!! Anonymous are unpredictable.
Though we will not be able to access internet but "_kuch paane ke liye kuch khona padta hai_"


----------



## R2K (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm sure someone will come up with a solution.
If this is true and gonna happen


----------



## RCuber (Mar 29, 2012)

/me notes down IP address of TDF , google and other important sites


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> a days break from the forum & internet life. i like it



Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## R2K (Mar 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> a days break from the forum & internet life. i like it



You don't have to wait till 31 March to do that. You just need to stay away from your PC and Mobile phone.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 29, 2012)

rajnikanth will shut down anon on 1st april


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh the solution is not use http
Donno how sucessful this raid will b its a bit diff from other raids in the sense that this one wont have the chance to spread via social networks and get reinforcements  crashing the party. Still dont buy the bit where they can continue the attack even when its down. That looks a little fishy like dividing by zero.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't know if Anonymous will be able to internet but I support them for their cause..they are the one who exposed Lolita city!!


----------



## asingh (Mar 29, 2012)

Going to be a DDOS. Even if for a few minutes, it will be amazing.

MasterKD, I like your avatar.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 29, 2012)

^ thank you 
yep.even for one minute will be amazing.
actually stopping the internet is not impossible..enough bandwidth and enough no of bots can do it..the only challenge here is to fight the DDoS prevention system!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 29, 2012)

asingh..who is that in ur avatar?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 29, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> rajnikanth will shut down anon on 1st april


----------



## asingh (Mar 30, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> asingh..who is that in ur avatar?



Cloud Strife.


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 30, 2012)

Think Anonymous had bitten more than they can chew this time,unless this is some kind of April Fools Day.

      I bet we still would be discussing this all day along on 31st and thereafter. Sad to see them spoil their reputation ..


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 30, 2012)

that wont happen. It could be news site posting fake threads for news.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 30, 2012)

It could happen, but them declaring the means they are going to use??? that sounds fishy.

And the post could be by someone who's just trolling around...

It is known that DNS addresses are cached at the lower levels and sometimes take as much as two days to get updated...


----------



## Desmond (Mar 30, 2012)

There is official word from Anonymous on their Twitter page. The internet will remain online on Saturday.

Check here


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2012)

Hmm its ramP not ddos
LOIC is more fun, it sets on the horizon and diff timezones take up the fight


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh they said they wont shut down,They told it wont help any of them peace of mind 
How long will it be!
No tf2 then


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2012)

So they are not shutting down internet.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 30, 2012)

Here is the actual tweet :
*twitter.com/#!/YourAnonNews/status/185570401278103552


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Here is the actual tweet :
> *twitter.com/#!/YourAnonNews/status/185570401278103552



Hope its true


----------



## tejjammy (Mar 30, 2012)

Good that i use DNS caching on my PC


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 30, 2012)

> To protest SOPA, Wallstreet, our irresponsible leaders and the beloved
> bankers who are starving the world for their own selfish needs out of
> sheer sadistic fun, On March 31, anonymous will shut the Internet down.


why not just attack SOPA supporters, wallstreet/banker sites?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 30, 2012)

It seems like a Hiroshima/Nagasaki grade attack. But, if done, it would be effective.


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2012)

1 April preventing me to belive this.


----------



## puli44 (Mar 30, 2012)

i think they announce it for aprl fool ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2012)

Its serious. Shutting down whole internet is not a child joke. If they do this then sure they'll get attention of whole world.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 30, 2012)

Arre!!! Chill, they are not going to bring down the internet. Its official.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2012)

SOPA/PIPA attacks started with the govt sites, move to companies and record labels supporting it, and then exploded against any site remotely related to the recording industry, including individual artist sites... Anon had gone one step too far... again.
Now shutting down teh interwebs is exactly like sawing off the branch you are sitting on, or axing your own leg or robbing a temple to go on a pilgrimage


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 30, 2012)

Anorion said:


> SOPA/PIPA attacks started with the govt sites, move to companies and record labels supporting it, and then exploded against any site remotely related to the recording industry, including individual artist sites... Anon had gone one step too far... again.
> Now shutting down teh interwebs is exactly like sawing off the branch you are sitting on, or axing your own leg or robbing a temple to go on a pilgrimage



The threat was fake. Anon has its morals. however weird they may be to some of us.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 30, 2012)

Anonymous on Twitter:


> Think for a moment: Why would #Anonymous shut down our playground, the Internet? Really, how would that help ANY of us?


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

Previously there was a rumor that they have come with a new OS and now this.
All rumors.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 31, 2012)

so which IP is down today? hahaha


----------



## theserpent (Mar 31, 2012)

Hhahahahah XD 31st march


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 31, 2012)

Omg my net not working. Cant open thinkdigit forum.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I think I might not be posting if they they shut down.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2012)

Nope. Still working.

Ahh, just read their Twitter feed. Makes sense.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 31, 2012)

so y isn't it down yet???


----------



## Whistler81 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dont know about about internet blackout but we here in Bangalore suffered a ****ing awful power blackout dont know for what god damn reason  ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 31, 2012)

Not sure about the internet but this thread is down.


----------

